# Seattle Locals - 3 of 4 are up



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

KOMO, KING, KIRO. Not seeing KCPQ (13) yet. Hope it follows soon


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Was just logging on to post this but looks like a couple people already beat me to it. Hopefully Channel 13 will show up soon.


----------



## srinia (Mar 27, 2006)

This is great! What satelite and channel are these on?

-- srini


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

They are on Echostar 10 at 110 degrees. Channel numbers are: 6414 - 6417


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Rob Glasser said:


> They are on Echostar 10 at 110 degrees. Channel numbers are: 6414 - 6417


I'm wondering why these HD locals were put on 110. I thought Dish was going to use 129 and 61.5 for HD locals.

Meanwhile, my Los Angeles HD locals are a pixelated mess and completely unwatchable. And this is with a Dish 500 dedicated to only 129. Most of the 129 transponders have a strength of 75 to 80. But transponder 8 on 129, where 3 of the 4 LA locals reside, has a strength of about 65. Given how many from LA are having problems with the LA HD locals, I'd have thought that Dish would move those to 110. Perhaps Seattle also has difficulty with signal strength on 129 and Dish elected to use 110 instead of 129. I'm certainly not happy with the way Dish is dealing with LA users and our HD locals. Any thoughts?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I don't know the reasoning behind why some markets are on 129/61.5 and others are on 110 or even 119. I can guess New York and LA are on 61.5 and 129 respectively because it was what was available at the time of their launch. Who knows if they will stay there or not.

As for 129 signal issues, it is a problem all of the west coast and appears to get worse the further north you get. I imagine that may have been part of the reasoning to put them on 110, but I don't know for sure, just a guess. If you look at the uplink activity threads in the main DISH forum you'll see a lot of new markets are ending up on spotbeams from Echostar 10 at the 110 slot.


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

As I put somewhere else, it makes sense to put some local HD on spot beams from 110 if there is an EMPTY spot beam.... they can launch more markets that way instead of putting them all on CONUS Beams from 129/61.5 when they really are just for specific DMAs. The trick is 'EMPTY' spot beam as they can't mix compression schemes because only HD receivers can get QPSK (and if I remember correctly, they currently don't mix MPEG2 & MPEG4)...


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Rob Glasser said:


> I don't know the reasoning behind why some markets are on 129/61.5 and others are on 110 or even 119. I can guess New York and LA are on 61.5 and 129 respectively because it was what was available at the time of their launch. Who knows if they will stay there or not.
> 
> As for 129 signal issues, it is a problem all of the west coast and appears to get worse the further north you get. I imagine that may have been part of the reasoning to put them on 110, but I don't know for sure, just a guess. If you look at the uplink activity threads in the main DISH forum you'll see a lot of new markets are ending up on spotbeams from Echostar 10 at the 110 slot.


Thanks. I suspect you're correct. I just wish would move the LA locals to 110, or at least to a different transponder on 129. Transponder 8 seems very weak compared to most of the other 129 transponders.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

So, they won't give PBS ? Can we get some national PBS HD channel ... ?


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

I keyed in 6417 and kcpq briefly appeared in the info section before the channel defaulted to 6416. Subsequent tries it just defaulted to 6416.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

In regards to the washed out comment, looks like you deleted it for some reason. IMHO the Sat HD Locals do no live up to the quality of OTA or even Comcast provided HD Locals. The compression in the MPEG-4 locals tends to wash out the detail in the picture. It's better than SD channels, but it's not nearly as good as uncompressed, or the other MPEG-2 national channels. Oh well, better than nothing I guess.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Rob Glasser said:


> In regards to the washed out comment, looks like you deleted it for some reason. IMHO the Sat HD Locals do no live up to the quality of OTA or even Comcast provided HD Locals. The compression in the MPEG-4 locals tends to wash out the detail in the picture. It's better than SD channels, but it's not nearly as good as uncompressed, or the other MPEG-2 national channels. Oh well, better than nothing I guess.


Rob, with all due respect, I don't think this is something that Dish customers should have to accept, and unless I'm misinterpreting your last sentence, I suspect you feel the same way.

A slight decrease in quality with MPEG4 compression might have to be accepted, but from what I'm reading, what Dish is sending shouldn't be happening and shouldn't be acceptable. If Dish feels that viewers are accepting this significant picture quality deterioration, it will only continue and propagate to other HD channels. IMHO, nothing would be better than something that is begrudgingly accepted.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Jerry G said:


> Rob, with all due respect, I don't think this is something that Dish customers should have to accept, and unless I'm misinterpreting your last sentence, I suspect you feel the same way.


I agree and I have voiced my opinion with DISH, I suggest anyone that feels the same give them a call or shoot them an e-mail and let them know. I would like to see the quality of the local channels match that of the national channels.

However, this is the same issue I have voiced on the SD side for years. The Seattle SD channels look no where near the same quality of the bigger national channels, especially pay ones like HBO or PPVs.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

Rob Glasser said:


> In regards to the washed out comment, looks like you deleted it for some reason. IMHO the Sat HD Locals do no live up to the quality of OTA or even Comcast provided HD Locals. The compression in the MPEG-4 locals tends to wash out the detail in the picture. It's better than SD channels, but it's not nearly as good as uncompressed, or the other MPEG-2 national channels. Oh well, better than nothing I guess.


Yes, I edited it out. Thought I would wait a few days to see if the PQ improved. 
I am a little worried about KCPQ. If you check out local offerings at the Dish site only lists KOMO, KING, and KIRO as HD.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

Does anyone know if KCPQ still resides on the 110 spotbeam 4 hidden on channel 6417? Be nice to know if this is a temporary delay or if there has been a change in plans.

---

I think I have an answer to my own question. According to:

http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm

KCPQ still shows at this location. As with a number of other recent locals there is a notation regarding retransmission request. I sent an email to KCPQ this morning and received this reply:

Charles,

All of this is in the works and you should have KCPQ HD in your Dish system very soon.

Michael Z. Goodman
Director of Engineering
Tribune Television Northwest
1813 Westlake Ave. North
Seattle, WA. 98109


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

Rob Glasser said:


> I agree and I have voiced my opinion with DISH, I suggest anyone that feels the same give them a call or shoot them an e-mail and let them know. I would like to see the quality of the local channels match that of the national channels.
> 
> However, this is the same issue I have voiced on the SD side for years. The Seattle SD channels look no where near the same quality of the bigger national channels, especially pay ones like HBO or PPVs.


I have also sent a feedback email to DISH. Although I think KOMO looks better than the first day, there are still lip synch issues and the picture seems soft. KING on the other hand looks like someone went overboard with the sharpness control. The newscasts look especially bad.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

cebbigh said:


> I have also sent a feedback email to DISH. Although I think KOMO looks better than the first day, there are still lip synch issues and the picture seems soft. ...


As far as KOMO and lip sync issues, I have more lip sync issues with KOMO OTA than the others as well. Maybe some of that is coming from the source?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

cebbigh said:


> All of this is in the works and you should have KCPQ HD in your Dish system very soon.
> 
> Michael Z. Goodman
> Director of Engineering
> ...


I hope you send Mr. Goodman a big fat thank you reply for his attention to your question. We all need to make sure we thank those who cooperate in this manner.


----------



## Rondo1 (Jan 4, 2003)

The install guy who installed my 622 last week told me that KCPQ-13 will follow the other HD channels by the end of the month. He said, expect about 2 weeks after.

I'm just happy to have them. Although I get over the air (which is better quality BTW), my issue is that a building partially blocks my HD 13 view and due to a greenbelt behind my house, I can tend to get "acquiring signal" messages during windy days. It kinda kills your recordings. So having HD over Sat works for me as I can record and not worry about these "outages" that I personally experience with HD OTA due to where my house sits.

Top this off with the reintroduction of OLN and I'm a happy camper Dish customer.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

harsh said:


> I hope you send Mr. Goodman a big fat thank you reply for his attention to your question. We all need to make sure we thank those who cooperate in this manner.


I did that immediately upon receipt of the email, thanking him for the attention to the matter and the very quick reply!


----------



## EJP (Jun 16, 2004)

FOX on KCPQ HD is still off the air. Has anybody heard anything? I've sent emails, but nobody replies. Football Season is coming soon I hope it up and running be then.


----------



## EJP (Jun 16, 2004)

I finally received an email about FOX HD in the 
seattle area.


They wrote: 

"We would like to add the channel, to make viewers like you happy, but we do not know if or when this will happen."


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

EJP said:


> I finally received an email about FOX HD in the
> seattle area.
> 
> They wrote:
> ...


I take it this came from DISH. I'd be curious to hear what KCPQ has to say.


----------



## EJP (Jun 16, 2004)

Yes it was from Dish. I just emailed KCPQ to asked why. I'll let you know.


----------



## rhiggs (Sep 29, 2005)

Tagging along. Hoping to upgrade to the VIP211 in the near future to get the HD locals. Now, it is my understanding you do not need to subscribe to a metal package to get them. Correct?


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

cebbigh said:


> Does anyone know if KCPQ still resides on the 110 spotbeam 4 hidden on channel 6417? Be nice to know if this is a temporary delay or if there has been a change in plans.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Michael is a good man and is the director of the eng staff at KCPQ. He helped me to get in to school for my Broadcast Engineer degree. If he says they are trying to get it going then he means they are trying to get the equipment installed and working. It is a possibility that Dish doesn't have a good OTA signal for KCPQ and they are trying to work a way to get a direct from the Q to Dish.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

rhiggs said:


> Tagging along. Hoping to upgrade to the VIP211 in the near future to get the HD locals. Now, it is my understanding you do not need to subscribe to a metal package to get them. Correct?


Actually you do. In order to get the locals in HD you need 3 things, well actually 4:

1. A MPEG4 capable receiver (i.e. a 211 or 622 )
2. Subscribe to an HD 'metal' package
3. Subscribe to your local channels through DISH

The 4th is an assumption, that DISH is actually broadcasting your locals in HD.


----------



## steveschauer (Jun 17, 2006)

I was told that it was possible to get locals only. For the 622 a CSR quoted me a price of $5.00 DVR fee, $6.00 for the locals, and a $6.00 access fee (penalty) for not having a programming package. Total for locals only: $17.00/mo.

Or, Dish Family $19.99 + $5.00 DVR fee + $5.00 for locals = $29.99.

With either of these you have to buy the receiver. I ended up choosing to pay $250 for the 622 and installation, no lease commitment, and HD Bronze for $29.99/mo for the first 10 months.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

steveschauer said:


> I was told that it was possible to get locals only. For the 622 a CSR quoted me a price of $5.00 DVR fee, $6.00 for the locals, and a $6.00 access fee (penalty) for not having a programming package. Total for locals only: $17.00/mo.
> 
> Or, Dish Family $19.99 + $5.00 DVR fee + $5.00 for locals = $29.99.
> 
> With either of these you have to buy the receiver. I ended up choosing to pay $250 for the 622 and installation, no lease commitment, and HD Bronze for $29.99/mo for the first 10 months.


Ok, I could see that if you bought the receiver, though even with DISH Family I'd think you'd have to pay the $6.00 no HD fee as well.

Also, did you add locals to the deal you ordered? Bronze by itself will not include locals.


----------



## steveschauer (Jun 17, 2006)

You're right, I forgot about that - HD locals were the main reason I signed up. It's still a great deal as far as I'm concerned. I'm loving the HD channels.

I didn't see the benefit of signing an 18 month commitment in order to save $50 on the install, when they would charge you $240 if you quit. After 10 months I'm even on the lease fee and I'm a free human being in case something better shows up.

I hope KCPQ comes through before fall.


----------



## rhiggs (Sep 29, 2005)

steveschauer,

Are you a new subscriber? If not, where did you find a 622 for $250.00?

I am currently grandfathered in on the old HD package (w/o Zoom). It seems to me the CSR told me I could get the HD locals (at that time, it was LA stations) but I had to get a waver. Shouldn't I still be able to get the Seattle HD stations because I do subscribe to a HD package, just not one of the new metal packages? Would I still be subject to the access fee if I bought a receiver rather than leasing one (because of old HD package).

I really only want the local HD stations but hate having to pay for more when i really don't want it.


----------



## steveschauer (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm a new subscriber.

My understanding is you need a new MPEG4 receiver in order to receive the locals.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

steveschauer said:


> I'm a new subscriber.
> 
> My understanding is you need a new MPEG4 receiver in order to receive the locals.


Welcome :welcome_s and yes, you need a MPEG4 receiver to receive the locals in HD.


----------



## rhiggs (Sep 29, 2005)

Rob,

I have a question I hope you can answer. With the old 6000 I have, you have to push a button to switch between SD and HD and only HD would display properly through the component cables. The SD programming was displayed in a "box" (black boarders on all for sides). Do you have to do the same thing with the 622 (& 211) - push a button to switch between SD and HD? Does both SD and HD programming come through the component and HDMI cables and is it displayed properly?


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

rhiggs said:


> Rob,
> 
> I have a question I hope you can answer. With the old 6000 I have, you have to push a button to switch between SD and HD and only HD would display properly through the component cables. The SD programming was displayed in a "box" (black boarders on all for sides). Do you have to do the same thing with the 622 (& 211) - push a button to switch between SD and HD? Does both SD and HD programming come through the component and HDMI cables and is it displayed properly?


The switch is auto no need to press any button. The Sd on a 16 X 9 would have bars on each side unless you use stretch, Partial zoom or zoom. On a 4 X 3 it would have bars all the way round. The 622 is set to drive a 16 X 9 set. On a 4 X 3 it always has the bars on top and bottom.


----------



## rhiggs (Sep 29, 2005)

whatchel1 said:


> The switch is auto no need to press any button.


:goodjob:



whatchel1 said:


> On a 4 X 3 it would have bars all the way round.


That is the problem with my HDTV. It is a 4x3. I wonder why it can't display it using the whole screen rather than a 4x3 box???


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

rhiggs said:


> :goodjob:
> 
> That is the problem with my HDTV. It is a 4x3. I wonder why it can't display it using the whole screen rather than a 4x3 box???


The output of the 622 is not set up to display on a 4 X 3 set since that is not an HD format. The composite out on TV 2 is set up for a 4 X 3 SD out. My old Panasonic HD TV TU-HD20 receiver does what you are requesting but it is an obsolete, D*, & non DVR.


----------



## wamjdavis (Jun 20, 2004)

I seemed to have lost Q13 Fox in HD ... it was there before?


----------



## Brad B (May 26, 2006)

As far as I know, Q13 hasn't been broadcast on Dish in HD yet. I have no idea why not. I'd call Dish to find out, but I hate calling and getting somebody in India answering.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Brad B said:


> As far as I know, Q13 hasn't been broadcast on Dish in HD yet. I have no idea why not. I'd call Dish to find out, but I hate calling and getting somebody in India answering.


Why? You think you get better answers out of Colorado??


----------



## Brad B (May 26, 2006)

JM Anthony said:


> Why? You think you get better answers out of Colorado??


I may not get the answer I want out of Colorado, but at least I understand American operators better than the ones in India. They may speak English, but it's not the same as American English.


----------



## rhiggs (Sep 29, 2005)

Rob,

Are you using a DISH 1000? If so, what are your strength readings on 110, 119 & 129.

I peaked my dish 1000 on 119 and got 105, 82 on 110 and 60 on 129. Seems low to me. Considering we are in the same general area (I am on the otherside of the cascades), though you could let me know if I am in the ballpark or not.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

rhiggs said:


> I peaked my dish 1000 on 119 and got 105, 82 on 110 and 60 on 129. Seems low to me. Considering we are in the same general area (I am on the otherside of the cascades), though you could let me know if I am in the ballpark or not.


Try bumping up your elevation a degree or two. Your 110 and 119 signals should be much closer.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

rhiggs said:


> Rob,
> 
> Are you using a DISH 1000? If so, what are your strength readings on 110, 119 & 129.
> 
> I peaked my dish 1000 on 119 and got 105, 82 on 110 and 60 on 129. Seems low to me. Considering we are in the same general area (I am on the otherside of the cascades), though you could let me know if I am in the ballpark or not.


Harsh is correct in saying the levels are low on both 110 & 129. If chaning the elevation doesn't help on both then it will be the skew may be off a bit. With the skew then the 119 should stay at it's present strength and as rotating the dish will either raise the figures on both the other sats or lower them if going the wrong way. A very small rotation could boost the figures by many points.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

rhiggs said:


> Rob,
> 
> Are you using a DISH 1000? If so, what are your strength readings on 110, 119 & 129.
> 
> I peaked my dish 1000 on 119 and got 105, 82 on 110 and 60 on 129. Seems low to me. Considering we are in the same general area (I am on the otherside of the cascades), though you could let me know if I am in the ballpark or not.


I'm about 10 points higher across the board. As for 110 being the same as 119, I have not been able to do that without adverse affects on 129. When I do my 129 signal strength drops 20+ points. However, I'm fine with 110 in the high 80's to low 90's I don't have rain fade issues.


----------



## rhiggs (Sep 29, 2005)

Ok, another question. Which transponder are you guys using for which Sat? 110 #12, I get 109+, on #11, I get 80, #10, I get 64, #2 - 81. On 119 #2, I get 95 while on #3, I get 120.

So, which transponder should I be using for 110, 119 & 129?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

rhiggs said:


> Ok, another question. Which transponder are you guys using for which Sat? 110 #12, I get 109+, on #11, I get 80, #10, I get 64, #2 - 81. On 119 #2, I get 95 while on #3, I get 120.
> 
> So, which transponder should I be using for 110, 119 & 129?


110 #12: 93
110 #11: 72
110 #10: 62
110 #02: 77

119 #02: 82
119 #03: 100

My numbers have dropped off a bit since I last looked. Might need to get back on the roof and try to do a little tweaking. I mentioned this before but I did let 110, and from the looks of it, 119 a bit, suffer to get my 129 signal a bit better. I checked every transponder on 129 and the lowest for me was 66 and the highest was 83, with most of them in the low to mid 70's.

Your numbers remind me of my setup when I followed the install instructions with my Dish1000, i.e. peak your install for 119 and all should be setup. When I did this I had awesome numbers on 119 and 110 but my 129 signal was too low and dropouts happened almost constantly.

So, what I did next was start with the highest possible for 129, then found the ideal spot for 110 and started going between where it was for 129 and 110 until I found the ideal middle ground. Then I found the best signal for 119 and started going between it and the other middle ground until I found that sweet spot. After that I tried some subtle movements to see if it made anymore difference, which it didn't, so I left it.


----------



## Jonasben (Jul 2, 2006)

Hello everyone: This might be a good place for me to ask some question about Pacific NW receptions. I live on the Olympic Peninsula and I had a new install done last week. I am a longtime E* customer. I have a new HDTV- Panny TH42PX60U and a 622 receiver. The installer put up 2 new 500 dishes--one for 61.5 and the other for 110 and 119. My HD stuff seems to work pretty well but the SD has had some problems when it rained--picsilation and some drop outs. Especially on TP#6 (FoxNews 205)-and TP #4, 8 and 10.
Since I never had any problems with my old setup and always had a strong signal, why would I have problems now?
Is my setup--(2) 500 dishes better than (1) 1000 for us in the NW?
Any news about the 1000+ or the 1000 2.0 dishes and will they make our reception of the 129 any better?
I appreciate any advise 
Jonas


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

If you can get 61.5 then keep your 2 DISH setup. This is much better than trying to get a reliable 129 signal on a Dish1000 setup. If your having issues with 110/119 on your other Dish500 I'd guess it's not properly aligned. I'm assuming you had a single Dish500 setup before so I'd think your signal for 119/110 should be the same unless your old DISH was moved and not re-aligned.


----------



## Jonasben (Jul 2, 2006)

Rob, Thanks
I did get a new dish for the 110/119, toward front of the house. Shorter cable run and RG6 iinstead of RG59, so you might be right. Had some picsilation on the HD channels last night. I have not seen that before.


----------



## wamjdavis (Jun 20, 2004)

Brad B said:


> As far as I know, Q13 hasn't been broadcast on Dish in HD yet. I have no idea why not. I'd call Dish to find out, but I hate calling and getting somebody in India answering.


Anyone heard any news? Would really like to see Seahawks games in HD and can not receive Q13 over the air.


----------



## steeliebob (Jan 10, 2006)

Still waiting ... 'Hawks season is here (may also be gone now  ) 

24 is coming soon.

Still no Fox HD ...

Sent an email off to KCPQ a few days back inquiring. Specifically asked if it's a techincal issue getting the signal to E* or some sort of contractual issue. Still no reply


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

There was another thread recently about the Sacremento FOX station on Dish, which is also owned by Tribune. The information out of that location was the sticking point is Tribune wants Satellite companies to broadcast the entire bandwidth to their customers, not a MPEG4 compressed version. Here is the thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=67233


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm one of the lucky ones who can at least pick it up OTA. I'll be happier when I have satellite as my signal gets marginal, especially during the rainy season!!

John


----------



## Jolard (Feb 14, 2006)

From what I understand is Fox (Tribune) is pushing for a bundling deal. i.e. they only want to allow Dish to carry Seattle Fox if Dish will also carry the new My Network (on the old UPN channel). Dish doesn't carry that local anywhere else so they are resisting.


----------



## steveschauer (Jun 17, 2006)

I got this email from Michael back in August. Notice he does state that they are working on an agreement for both KCQP and KMYQ:


> Steve,
> 
> We have successfully concluded our Re Transmission Agreement with Direct TV last week, so we can turn our full attention to getting an agreement with the Dish network, cannot tell you when that would be, and how long after that to get KCPQ & KMYQ DTV services integrated into the Dish systems, typically 30 days after agreements are reached. However, I am assuming it will be very soon now as we have also got Comcast to take our new sub DTV channel 25.2 (KMYQ) which features a 24/7 standard def rock video music service called TUBE TV. Check it out.
> 
> ...


----------



## PeggyD (Apr 6, 2006)

steveschauer said:


> I got this email from Michael back in August. Notice he does state that they are working on an agreement for both KCQP and KMYQ:


As far as I know, D* still doesn't have KCPQ *or* KOMO. I just double-checked the D* website - only KING & KIRO. So that retransmission agreement hasn't done anything for them!


----------



## Brad B (May 26, 2006)

I have Q13 from my basic bundle with Comcast(I get my Internet through them, so it was about the same price to get the basic package as it would be to have stand alone Internet), but it would be nice to get Q13 on Echostar. I'm guessing that E* doesn't want to put anything but the big 4 in Hi-def. It'd be nice to see the other locals on E* also, they look pretty good on Comcast.
As a side note, it seems that E* has solved the "shaky" satellite problems with all the Voom channels. I can actually watch programs on Voom and not have it pixalate and freeze after five minutes. I was getting pretty pissed about it for a time there.


----------



## Mike M (Nov 14, 2006)

I want to get a system set up, but I don't want to be stuck renting the 2nd reciever for $6 bucks a month. I willing to do the package deal for the 18 mos. and get the 1st reciever for my HD tv. Can a body buy a reciever form Dish Network or off the net?

Thanks Mike


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Mike M said:


> I want to get a system set up, but I don't want to be stuck renting the 2nd reciever for $6 bucks a month. I willing to do the package deal for the 18 mos. and get the 1st reciever for my HD tv. Can a body buy a reciever form Dish Network or off the net?
> 
> Thanks Mike


Welcome Mike.

Yes, you can buy instead of renting receiver from Dish Network, Retailers, and even used ones from places like eBay and Craigslist. If you are going to buy used though you'll want to get the receiver id information from the seller and call Dish to make sure there is not a balance on the receiver. If there is and you want to activate it they will make you pay that balance before activating.

As far as buying locally the other day I was in a Costco and they had both the ViP622 and ViP211 for sale.

Keep in mind that even if you buy though you pay an additional receiver fee for each additional receiver. This pretty much makes it a wash when calculating monthly costs of a leased 2nd receiver vs an owned 2nd receiver.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Not looking good for us, this is in the uplink activity thread for this week ....



> 6417 KCPQ, KCPQDT REMOVED FROM Tp 4 Spotbeam 45 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w


Looks like they've taken the channel completely down. Guess negotiations are going nowhere.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Rob Glasser said:


> Not looking good for us, this is in the uplink activity thread for this week ....
> 
> Looks like they've taken the channel completely down. Guess negotiations are going nowhere.


That bites.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

On the Sat guys site some has posted the following: Bad news, folks, regarding the original topic of this thread: when are we going to see KCPQ-HD on Dish? I sent my bi-weekly reminder to the attorney from Tribune this morning and he wrote back:

"Contacts with the Directv folks continue. They just sent us a new contract draft and we'll be back in touch with them soon. We're making progress. Not soon enough for the baseball playoffs, unfortunately."

DirecTV?! Uh, I think this was a slip on his part, so I sent a quick note back inquiring specifically about Dish:

Thanks, but I'm actually concerned about Dish Network - are there
discussions going on with them, too?

And his reply:

Apologies. Yes, but not actively. Their interest in pursuing this, perhaps
for reasons of satellite capacity, appears to be modest.

My thoughts are as follows: KTXL (sac) & KCPQ (seattle) are both Tribune stations. May be it is the fact that Tribune (rumor) is talking about selling off some stations. D* maybe willing to risk it and E* isn't w/ all the DNS crap going on right now.


----------



## steeliebob (Jan 10, 2006)

Maybe it's time to "move" to my parents on the OR coast, PDX have all locals in HD?


----------



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

No big deal, only shows worth watching on fox is 24 and prison break anyway.


----------



## Brad B (May 26, 2006)

Luckily I have Q13 on my Comcast basic I have with my internet connection. The bad thing about the 622 is that I can't connect my cable up to it so I can see the signals on my receiver. Or at least I can't figure it out.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

My kids love to watch "The OC." Of course, I'd nevere watch something like that.

John


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

steeliebob said:


> PDX have all locals in HD?


Yes.


----------



## WynsWrld98 (Aug 17, 2006)

Any updates on us getting KCPQ FOX HD in Seattle on DISH Network? I just e-mailed KCPQ but am not sure if they'll respond, DISH Network won't say anything about the situation when I asked them. How about DISH Network carrying CW-HD and PBS-HD in Seattle, anyone know anything about that??


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

Haven't heard anything new about KCPQ-HD. Stalemate. Tried moving to Portland but found I am outside the footprint for the spotbeam (moved back the same day). Would consider moving somewhere else if there was a way to keep Fox Sports NW or another Fox affiliate that carries the Seahawks. Haven't tried moving to Spokane.

There might be better news about the OTA subchannels guides. Last week a bunch were loaded for a lot of cities. Seattle just wasn't one of them. But it looks like they are finally addressing it and hopefully they will get to us soon.


----------



## morrira (Nov 21, 2006)

Don't try moving to Spokane either. Footprint doesn't extend to the Seattle area.. Spokane is on a different spotbeam


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

morrira said:


> Don't try moving to Spokane either. Footprint doesn't extend to the Seattle area.. Spokane is on a different spotbeam


Thanks. Saves me another trip.


----------



## PeggyD (Apr 6, 2006)

cebbigh said:


> Haven't heard anything new about KCPQ-HD. Stalemate. Tried moving to Portland but found I am outside the footprint for the spotbeam (moved back the same day).


Looking at the spot beam map I downloaded (I don't remember where), the Portland spot beam looks like it goes all the way up to Bellingham Bay. The Spokane spot beam definitely doesn't reach the Seattle area.

If I could get locals OTA, I'd consider trying the "move" too. Maybe someday when we move back to Clark County, I'll physically move but not move my service address.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Spot beam maps are at http://ekb.dbstalk.com/satmaps.htm


----------



## EJP (Jun 16, 2004)

Anybody know how the talks are going to get FOX HD on dish? Before you know it football season will be here. If Dish can't get it by then I will need to get Dirctv or Comcast. I went though one season being faithful to dish not another.


----------



## pbrown (May 23, 2002)

BTW, while this won't help in the short term, Tribune CO. (owner of KCPQ) was sold to a new owner last week, so maybe in 6-9 months there will be more reasonable management at the corporate level who will reconsider this issue. I would assume it will be at least 9 mos to a year before anything changes with this problem.


----------



## EJP (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## srinia (Mar 27, 2006)

Any chance of getting seattle fox channel in HD (through Dish) before NFL season starts?

thanks
-- srini


----------



## Brad B (May 26, 2006)

srinia said:


> Any chance of getting seattle fox channel in HD (through Dish) before NFL season starts?
> 
> thanks
> -- srini


There is if you contact Comcast, they'll get you HD right away. I wouldn't hold your breath with DISH, seems like nothing is happing there.


----------

